
An open letter to young Canadians in the sciences - robmaceachern
http://www.macleans.ca/opinion/an-open-letter-to-young-canadians-in-the-sciences/
======
drpgq
Maybe a mention of how hard it is to get a tenure track job in physics would
also be a good idea.

